# Sailor Second Class Umbertomaya Masferrer



## mariomike (17 Jan 2021)

My wife is a diver. She didn't know him, but heard from her diving friends about this tragic loss. Our condolences to the family.

It is with sadness that we share on Saturday 9 Jan, 2021, Sailor Second Class Umbertomaya Masferrer, ‘Maya’ died in a recreational diving accident. Embraced by the STAR dive team, he became a well-liked and promising young diver. He had recently returned from the coast;
HMCS STAR / NCSM STAR on Twitter: "It is with sadness that we share on Saturday 9 Jan, 2021, Sailor Second Class Umbertomaya Masferrer, ‘Maya’ died in a recreational diving accident. Embraced by the STAR dive team, he became a well-liked and promising young diver. He had recently returned from the coast; https://t.co/RnszKYWmBt" / Twitter


----------



## Underway (18 Jan 2021)

HMCS STAR is where I joined the Navy.  Their dive team a great group and will feel this loss dearly. My condolences to all who are affected by the tragedy.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jan 2021)

RIP sailor.

My condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## FM07 (18 Jan 2021)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Jan 2021)

RIP, diving is fun, but dangerous.


----------

